# British Man Injured After Lighting Firecracker in Buttocks



## Romans922 (Nov 9, 2006)

All I have to say is that my first thought just looking at the Headline was  and then it hurt.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,228517,00.html


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

> The Times newspaper reported the man is a soldier who recently returned from Iraq.



Great, they were sure to include this detail in the article.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 9, 2006)

"I see no reason why gunpowder[burns] treason should ever be forgot..."

No, I'm sure that the 5th of Novermber will be etched in his mind for a long time to come.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 9, 2006)

What a Knucklehead!


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 10, 2006)

What an idiot.


----------



## govols (Nov 10, 2006)

He's going to be the butt of many jokes.

Surprised Jon Carry didn't do that in Nam.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 10, 2006)

There's a great sermon illustration there..... but I don't suggest anyone ever use it. Never mind.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 10, 2006)

> He's going to be the butt of many jokes.



 

My first thoughts were--Well DUH, what did HE think would happen??

I guess it shouldn't surprise me, but I always wonder why people refuse to use the Brain God gave them...

Oh yeah, thats right, they believe they came from MONKEYS!! And don't have a brain to think and reason things through.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2006)

I daresay he was celebrating his safe return from Iraq with a few fellows - I'm sure they were partaking in many libations - and it was Guy Fawkes Day...it kind of reminds me of college. Maybe that was where the term sophomore originated.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 10, 2006)

This boy is a poster child for Kerry's military.


----------



## bfrank (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm almost certain he'll be a future darwin award recepient.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 10, 2006)

This guy could be the perfect cabinet member for President Hilary Clinton!!!


----------



## bfrank (Nov 10, 2006)

Spirit and Truth:

I'm assuming the picture are your twins...well, in 10 years...good luck with that  Cute kids.

I have a couple of daughters myself that I'll be guarding rather closely...


----------



## VanVos (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep that sound like Guy Fawkes night in Sunderland....my hometown, where I grew up, is just a few miles from there. I used to know "lads" who would do that type of thing. Believe it or not, this is not an isolated incident.

VanVos


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 11, 2006)

> Spirit and Truth:
> 
> I'm assuming the picture are your twins...well, in 10 years...good luck with that Cute kids.
> 
> I have a couple of daughters myself that I'll be guarding rather closely...




Believe me, bfrank, _*I WILL*_ be purchasing a shotgun...







Thanks for your nice words.

Alex


----------



## bookslover (Nov 23, 2006)

BJClark said:


> My first thoughts were--Well DUH, what did HE think would happen??
> 
> I guess it shouldn't surprise me, but I always wonder why people refuse to use the Brain God gave them...
> 
> Oh yeah, thats right, they believe they came from MONKEYS!! And don't have a brain to think and reason things through.



With a little more effort, he could have made the Darwin Awards ("Keepin' the Gene Pool Clean!")


----------



## turmeric (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like some of us are *still* having Guy Fawkes Night.


----------

